# How do you respond to rude comments?



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

How do you respond to people telling you how dangerous your dog is? If they respond with a myth, I respond with a fact. They usually then back off, but the idiots who really want to get to you don't.

Example of a conversation today:

Person: "Did you know pit bulls were bred to kill? They are blood thirsty killers that are ticking time bombs. They will kill anyone that's a trigger to them."

Me: "No, I did not know that. Where'd you read this at?"

Person: "Well, I just know pit bulls are dangerous. I know more about pit bulls than anyone else."

Me: "How do you know they're dangerous and what do you know about them?"

Person: "I was attacked by a purebred pit bull, clinging for my life. I know pit bulls."

Me: "How do you know it was a pit bull?"

Person: "I just know, I just know what pit bulls look like"

Me: "So, how do you know it was a pit bull? Can you show me what a pit bull looks like?"

Person: "No, because I know it was a pit bull!"

Me: "Well, if you can't show me an example of what a pit bull looks like and you don't know anything that's true about the pit bull, why should I listen to what you have to say?"

Person: "*stuttering* Because I just know everything about pit bulls."


I cannot tell you how many times I have been cussed out and called crazy by the anti-pit bull people for educating them on pit bulls. 

How do you get through to the anti-pit bull people and how do you respond to their comments? I think some are so close minded, they're beyond help.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Take it with a grain of salt. You have to be thick skinned to own these dogs. I use facts. And the people that really are interested in learning will listen. I have a lot of people I know now a days that ask me questions. Someone my husband works with wants to come over and talk with me about them because he doesn't know anything. I brush off the comments. I meet more people who think my dog is beautiful and just want to give him love than I do people who want to chastise me over owning a "pitbull." My grandma to this day will not touch Cain. She just blocks him with her leg when he gets close because "he's a pitbull and I don't want bit." It doesn't matter what I tell her, she won't touch him. And I don't really care. Cain doesn't care. There are plenty of people who want to love on him. If people don't want to listen to the cold hard truth and facts, the. So be it. I tried. And I move on, they aren't worth my time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah what Cain's Mom said... gotta have thick skin. sometimes im rude back in a nice voice. but every situation is different. when Odin is with me my favorite comment is "c'mon Odin, not everyone wants to be ur friend." as we walk away.... lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yoga.. and Crayons.. LOL .. breath and use big friendly words from the best of your crayola mountain  I tell them to google any pitbull question and when they come across Gopitbull.com more than 1/2 a dozen times check it out, find some litterature and come back and lets discuss this here's my email. LOL Then usually they start listening .. by then Im like :flush: and like Coka Cola here's a Fk you with a fizzle and a smile.  and exit the conversation with a good friendly attitude but obvious I got somewhere to go.


----------



## Iceball (May 12, 2013)

OR theres this one

person-- "that theres one one of them child killin' dogs" 
Me-- "im sorry you think that"
Person-- "i saw one of the news, Im scared of that dog you have there"
me-- "shes scared of you to" (inside laugh)
person-- "well watch her around children she may kill them while your not looking"
me-- Okay Mam 
this person is my neighbor and my fence is low. My roommates dog was barking her head off at her and she pointed to Isis. 
All i could do was shake it off. She is an older lady and i did not want to even try to talk sense into her...
I live in texas.


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

I, too, respond with fact. If its going to a lost cause, I just shrug it off and keep walking. Nothing phases me anymore. Like Odin, I tell Silas or Kora that not everyone wants to be their friend as we walk away


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

I very calmly advise them to go back to school and at least get their GED...and then in a straight-face, I tell them to not address me in public again (and walk away)....:rain:


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> yeah what Cain's Mom said... gotta have thick skin. sometimes im rude back in a nice voice. but every situation is different. when Odin is with me my favorite comment is "c'mon Odin, not everyone wants to be ur friend." as we walk away.... lol


Ha ha ha. I love you for that. Seriously. That's like the perfect response.

But I agree with Cains Mom too about thick skin. When I first got my dog Rock, I was ignorant in believing I would be treated equally with the rest of the dog owners. People don't treat you like you have JUST another dog, they treat you like you have a big mean PITBULL. There were times I almost cried when I was walking my 4 month old APBT, excited and happy I have a dog to walk only to get horrible smirk remarks thrown at me simply because of his breed. To be honest, there was a short time where I was starting to regret choosing this breed because it was so hard getting looked down upon by EVERYONE including my first VET!

But I toughened up for my baby and I wouldn't give him up for the world. And when his beautiful long life ends I wouldn't hesitate for one second in welcoming my next APBT into my family.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

You know I have read many threads about this, but I have yet to have experienced it. 
I think it is awful that some of you have had people insult you and your dog to your face in public. I don't know how I would respond, hopefully positive, lol! Maybe it is because I am a man, and I have been told I can look a little intimidating, idk, I don't think I do. But I have been around these dogs when 99% of the people that seen them didn't know what an apbt was. For the most part the attitude about the apbt in my area seems to be relatively positive.
But maybe it is because when I take my dog for a walk, I am not out looking to talk to people, or make new friends. I may wave at a neighbor or someone I know, but I generally don't stop to talk, so hence, no negative comments.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Remember that you are now an example of what a pit bull owner is & we are all counting on you to REPRESENT!


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I just turn my dogs away and keep walking. I get it with all 3 of my dogs unfortunately...have been told they "look so mean" that one day "they will rip my face off" and had alot of offers to shot them in the head to save me the future trouble.....

At first i took offense and went back at them but now all i say is "im sorry you think that about my friendly dog" and walk away. Its all better when a family walks up and asks to love on them lol.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I purposely avoid stupid people and now I never have to deal with anyone except here.. other than here the only people I talk Bulldog to are those in the "circle" , the few that come to me first training or knowledge.

I don't openly talk about my dogs to random people, I don't go to chain pet stores, the one I do to pick up feed when on kibble I get in and out without personal discussion.. 

Out of sight out of mind. 

I've dealt with enough, seen enough and heard enough to the point where I realized I'll just by pass the bullshit all together. If I see someone honestly wanting to learn I'll help them, otherwise I Let the ignorant stay ignorant.

I can't change the worlds mind, I can't stop peddlers peddling garbage, I can't stop much of the issues facing all kinds of walls so I don't bother in attempting a lost cause.

These purpose built animals were not designed to be in the hands and minds of everyone so I don't go around and police everyone idiotic perspectives because they think they know based on media or someone else who thinks they know. Especially when for every 100 or so people like this you may be lucky and have 5 that want to have the light shed their way.

I'll Let the wash cycle itself out as it always does eventually


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

One time someone told me, "you don't LOOK like someone who would own a pit bull" er...what does a pit bull owner look like? LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shit is changing IMO. Hate sites used to say these dogs belonged to thugs and drug dealers only. Now hate sites claim its "the family dogs that kill now". You will always have the idiots who refuse to see every dog is different and judge you not based off the owner or the dog.

What I hate are advocates for the dogs who are mistaken and spew off false information. If you don't admit to the truth, the APBT was bred for fighting other dogs, don't deny it, educate people about it. Don't say they were called the nanny dog, that's a lie. Using FACTS to back up their lies not contributing to the misinformation people have. That's how I roll anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I avoid stupid people and when I do come across them I inform them of their lack of intelligence, laugh and walk away. I usually throw in some facts as I like to leave people feeling stupid and knowing they should choose their battles more carefully. I talk very fast and know a lot about dogs in general as well as this breed so it is easy for me to leave people with a face full of facts and truth.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess I was just curious to how everyone else responded to such misinformed people. It takes a whole lot to get to me, that said, no ones ever gotten to me yet. There's definitely been those people that will not give up and the best thing to do in this situation is to just walk away (which is hard to do) or educate to the point where they have nothing more left to say (which is what I usually do). 

Most misinformed people expect me to answer all their questions on "how dangerous pit bulls are" but don't want to answer any of my questions, probably because they can't find any source of information that, for example states for a fact that "pit bulls have locking jaws." I think most of the anti-pit bull people think they know everything there is to know about the pit bull, but when you prove them wrong, it shows that they know absolutely nothing and I think in some way they see it, they just don't want to realize that they're wrong or even care to see that they are.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

The only rude comments I've got was "are you sure you can handle those big dogs?". The comment was more so about me being a woman than about the dogs though. The most comments I get are from other owners "pit bull experts" about them owning purple nosed pocket pits. I was thinking about making gp cards and just passing them out because sometimes I just don't have the patience nor do I have the time.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahhahaha!!! ^^^^ your a woman huh??  JK Thats a funny cliche and well Im also laughing cause I thought the same thing about the cards.. I could save a lot of breath.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> I guess I was just curious to how everyone else responded to such misinformed people. It takes a whole lot to get to me, that said, no ones ever gotten to me yet. There's definitely been those people that will not give up and the best thing to do in this situation is to just walk away (which is hard to do) or educate to the point where they have nothing more left to say (which is what I usually do).
> 
> Most misinformed people expect me to answer all their questions on "how dangerous pit bulls are" but don't want to answer any of my questions, probably because they can't find any source of information that, for example states for a fact that "pit bulls have locking jaws." I think most of the anti-pit bull people think they know everything there is to know about the pit bull, but when you prove them wrong, it shows that they know absolutely nothing and I think in some way they see it, they just don't want to realize that they're wrong or even care to see that they are.


I've told one of our friends who is over often that Cain does not having a "locking jaw" and that that isn't even true. To this day when he plays tub with him he still says something about how he has locked his jaw and won't let go. Some people just won't listen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

.. thus hand them a card... and walk aaaaaaaway. People have to educate themselves or its all she said he said with no real commitment or understanding.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> .. thus hand them a card... and walk aaaaaaaway. People have to educate themselves or its all she said he said with no real commitment or understanding.


Yes I agree. The research will stick better than if the info is spoon fed to someone. It's more beneficial to read something than to hear something (for most people).


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

"You have a dangerous dog!"
"Wow...cool I didn't know that!" (Sarcastically).

"It'll end up hurting someone!"
"Can I have your number then? I'll make sure that you'll be the very first person I'll call if she does."

Negative people need to go to a closed kennel and just get bombarded with puppies. People usually don't have better things to do when they purposely stir up drama.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Iceball said:


> OR theres this one
> 
> person-- "that theres one one of them child killin' dogs"
> Me-- "im sorry you think that"
> ...


If some one says that while your dog is licking some one just say I know its a problem right now hes just trying to see how many licks it takes to get to the gooey delicious center like a tootsie pop


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I avoid stupid people and when I do come across them I inform them of their lack of intelligence, laugh and walk away. I usually throw in some facts as I like to leave people feeling stupid and knowing they should choose their battles more carefully. I talk very fast and know a lot about dogs in general as well as this breed so it is easy for me to leave people with a face full of facts and truth.


:rofl: :rofl: I can't help but think of the gas station guy all, "is that a red nose?" Lmao. He had the dumbest brain dead look on his face when he walked away XD


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh yeah Krystal! To think of how much knowledge he had standing right in front of him LOL!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Techwonder (May 26, 2012)

I usually tell people that The truth is Pits are SENSITIVE dogs and learn very quickly. Even when they are not being trained.

If you ignore or abuse them for just 2 days, they are well in their way to being a statistic. If you touch, caress, and maintain alpha status, they will be the sweetest, most loyal dogs a person could own.

I live in the city and I get more compliments about how sweet, polite, friendly, well mannered Leila is.

However, my niece got attacked by her friends Pit. Her friends parents thought it was smart to give an 11 year old one since her older sister had one. Since no one took the time to train and sensitize the dog it ended up in a crate most of the day, furthering the problem. So one day my niece and her friend were playing rough and the dog attacked my niece and shredded her back and leg.

The worse part is, the dog was destroyed and they went a week later to get ANOTHER one for her! This is why we have this issue.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Techwonder said:


> I usually tell people that The truth is Pits are SENSITIVE dogs and learn very quickly. Even when they are not being trained.
> 
> If you ignore or abuse them for just 2 days, they are well in their way to being a statistic. If you touch, caress, and maintain alpha status, they will be the sweetest, most loyal dogs a person could own.
> 
> ...


You have a whole hell of a lot to learn.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah I don't know about that one.:roll:


----------



## Techwonder (May 26, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> You have a whole hell of a lot to learn.


So teach me. This post is all about that isn't it? Are you saying that Pits are not products of their environment?


----------



## luvmypittie (May 30, 2009)

First Pit was a shocker bringing her to pet store and watching how others would react picking up their children and such...took it personally then realized they were the ones that were not educated...I now have two very well trained and socialized and I can't stand the guys who come up wanting to breed.........um noooooo look he is missing something duh lol.......and I'm a woman owner too !


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Techwonder said:


> I usually tell people that The truth is Pits are SENSITIVE dogs and learn very quickly. Even when they are not being trained.


Thanks Dr. Phil. What else do these "Pits" tell you?



Techwonder said:


> If you ignore or abuse them for just 2 days, they are well in their way to being a statistic. If you touch, caress, and maintain alpha status, they will be the sweetest, most loyal dogs a person could own.


What about 3 days? What happens at 3 days!!?



Techwonder said:


> I live in the city and I get more compliments about how sweet, polite, friendly, well mannered Leila is.
> 
> However, my niece got attacked by her friends Pit. Her friends parents thought it was smart to give an 11 year old one since her older sister had one. Since no one took the time to train and sensitize the dog it ended up in a crate most of the day, furthering the problem. So one day my niece and her friend were playing rough and the dog attacked my niece and shredded her back and leg.
> 
> The worse part is, the dog was destroyed and they went a week later to get ANOTHER one for her! This is why we have this issue.


No actually the worst part is that you keep calling them "Pits"...which doesn't exactly help the breed.



Techwonder said:


> So teach me. This post is all about that isn't it? Are you saying that Pits are not products of their environment?


"Pits", humans, gorilla's, chit anything with a brain and emotion are products of nature (genetics) AND nurture (environment/experiences)...not just one. Nature vs Nurture is an outdated psychological practice and theory. The Freudian days are dead, people are always looking for a single answer or determiner as to WHY people, dogs in this case, do what they do! People fail to acknowledge the existence of variables, experience, and genetics when determining the source of behavior for any living organism.


----------



## Techwonder (May 26, 2012)

*Look who the real aggressive dog is...*

Nice job promoting the forum. Do you even know me? Do you know my history with dogs and Pit Bulls?

Did you also see the post before yours where the word Pit was also used?

You are an asshole for ripping apart an honest post that meant no harm.

KM has not even responded to my question and you decided to "pick on the new guy" too.

Maybe next time form your own opinion and not jump on the bandwagon of someone else's post.

You are the stereotypical asshole who breeds dogs for fighting I assume.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Techwonder said:


> Nice job promoting the forum. Do you even know me? Do you know my history with dogs and Pit Bulls?
> 
> Did you also see the post before yours where the word Pit was also used?
> 
> ...


Thats cute.... bickering like school girls

If you want to learn read the threads there's been enough threads to answer just about any questions you have. we can only help those who help them selves so there's plenty of reading you can do here to help yourself out


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Funny how I found this after some a-hole commented on my fb post when I wrote something on LA County Antonovich's wall.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Techwonder said:


> Nice job promoting the forum. Do you even know me? Do you know my history with dogs and Pit Bulls?


Thank god no...I'm not interested in lowering my IQ



Techwonder said:


> Did you also see the post before yours where the word Pit was also used?


Not sure what you're getting at 



Techwonder said:


> You are an asshole for ripping apart an honest post that meant no harm.


If your post was honest, then that's scary. You are spewing off misinformation which will no doubt misinform others which in turn will contribute to the poor concept of the breed! So yes, I feel the need to correct you (knowing it is pointless though) when you make statements like "They are sensitive and ignoring them leads to aggression followed by an attack story"



Techwonder said:


> KM has not even responded to my question and you decided to "pick on the new guy" too.


Didn't even notice you were "new" until right now. Good theory though.



Techwonder said:


> Maybe next time form your own opinion and not jump on the bandwagon of someone else's post.


Who's post am I following? KM stated the obvious and I followed up. Ignorant posts annoy some people 



Techwonder said:


> You are the stereotypical asshole who breeds dogs for fighting I assume.


Hells yeah! But only the kind that attack nieces bc they were ignored for 2 days. I think the breed is called a Pit. Watch out for em!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Techwonder said:


> I usually tell people that The truth is Pits are SENSITIVE dogs and learn very quickly. Even when they are not being trained.
> 
> If you ignore or abuse them for just 2 days, they are well in their way to being a statistic. If you touch, caress, and maintain alpha status, they will be the sweetest, most loyal dogs a person could own.
> 
> ...


The way I took your post is basically saying its all in how they're raise. Which is not true. Dog aggression is a genetic trait in the breed. Human aggression is NOT. Yes, these dogs need trained. All dogs need trained. But the problem is no one researches, and now we have a whole bunch of dogs lumped into the "pitbull" category. When There is one Pit Bull. The APBT. There are other breeds that are lumped in like the American bully.

I saw you said you're new but never saw and intro post for you. If you made one, then you could give some info about you and your dog(s).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I understand how you came to that conclusion. It's human nature to try to reason with why a child was injured by a dog. The thought makes sence but I seriously doubt it was lack of nurture. More like they failed to understand the particular dogs nature. Do more research, read a lot, read your dog and don't let the same thing happen to you. 

More than likely, triggers could have been health or pain. Or just plain not bred to be a child's pet.


----------



## Josie's Mom (May 18, 2012)

I find that people just ask me uneducated questions and I have to tell them about the breed. but what really annoys me is when we go out for walks or we take her to a pet store and people go out of their way to walk around her like she might jump out and attack them. I find that so disrespectful! What is funnier is we have two small yorkies and one of them is actually mean and I would be more worried about him snipping at someone!! When we go on walks with all 3 we get the strangest looks, like this pitbull should not be with those two innocent puppies, if they only knew!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

KM dogs, 

why dont i know you?????? 

or i probly do, just havent figured it out yet.

everything that you said, is exactly what i would've done also.

if you've been involved with these animals for any length of time, that is the mentality that you have to have.

KM Dogs great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Fortunately I've had more positive comments and feedback on my girl but I have had a few ignorant people try to tell me that it is a guarantee she will attack someone in her lifetime or kill another dog, cost me lots of money after i get sued for her biting somebody yada yada yada... 
When walking my girl some people look at me like I have an alligator at the end of the leash and I'll admit that it is a little insulting because I make sure to respect others space and always make sure to have control of her. 
I refuse to argue with a person who already has their mind made up about the breed and let them beleive it. On the other hand, I ran into a lady who was afraid of the breed but her child wanted to pet Bella so I let her after assuring her that my girl was friendly and after a good half hour of talking she had a complete different view on the apbt breed.


----------



## Lucky7/keyzo6 (May 21, 2013)

Just tell them it's not the dog DNA that make it an bad dog it's the handler that make a bad dog those kind of people don't deserve the name owners cuz owners take pride in their dogs. handlers is the reason our dogs have a bad name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucky7/keyzo6 said:


> *Just tell them it's not the dog DNA that make it an bad dog it's the handler that make a bad dog *those kind of people don't deserve the name owners cuz owners take pride in their dogs. handlers is the reason our dogs have a bad name
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wasn't this just covered a few posts above...? Dog aggression is very common with the APBT, and pretty common with the other bully breeds the media and others call 'pits'. They were bred for (non-human)aggression. It kinda is in their DNA. Unless Im completely wrong, and they were bred to be rabbit cuddlers or some crap. In that case, call me a jackass and I'll be on my way.


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought prey aggression and dog aggression were different? I mean pack hunting dogs do just swell together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mi16reisen said:


> I thought prey aggression and dog aggression were different? I mean pack hunting dogs do just swell together.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is ur question about APBTs or pack dogs ....? Cuz original blood APBTs bred for the box would tear each other up in a pack hunt....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Pick hunt as in...hunting in packs they would tear each other up yes? I meant some APBTs don't get along with one another so they don't do we'll hunting as a pack (dog aggression) but my question is how it is different from prey aggression. There are plenty of dogs, not just APBTs, that hunt in packs and do just fine (they are prey aggressive not dog aggressive?)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mitty18 (Apr 6, 2013)

I've never really dealt with it when taking miss lee-la on her walks. Course she is a pup and not real big and there are several pits in our tiny one cop town. 
My mil is the only one who has ever said negative things about her. She said when she gets bigger we will have to get rid of her because she can't be around the kids. Straight up ignorance of the breed. I told her she wasn't a dirty diaper to be thrown out with the trash. Spent two hours telling her every single thing I could about pits and finished with telling her if she was going to insult my fur baby then don't come over. She has since seen that lee-la only gets sweeter with time  she loves her now and has admitted she was clearly wrong in her assumptions

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I really cant tell u why prey drive is different than DA. But I do know that my boy is not DA but he will chase the  out of a small animal. Squirrel, cat, possum.... hell he thinks he wants to chase cows and horses too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> I really cant tell u why prey drive is different than DA. But I do know that my boy is not DA but he will chase the  out of a small animal. Squirrel, cat, possum.... hell he thinks he wants to chase cows and horses too!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well in a nut shell. prey drive is a natural instinct in most all carnivorous mammals, from all Canidae, (dogs, wolves, foxes, jackals, coyotes), to all cats. If a dog has no prey drive, then his natural instinct has been bred out of him.
DA in a dog, can be as minor as aggressive behavior, or as advanced as an extreme desire to do combat (CD) with his own kind when ever the opportunity arises.
And even within this CD (combat drive) there can be several different intensities. 
As a side note; DA, and or CD has absolutely NOTHING to do with being game!
Sorry, my "In a nut shell" started getting complex!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

dday said:


> Well in a nut shell. prey drive is a natural instinct in most all carnivorous mammals, from all Canidae, (dogs, wolves, foxes, jackals, coyotes), to all cats. If a dog has no prey drive, then his natural instinct has been bred out of him.
> DA in a dog, can be as minor as aggressive behavior, or as advanced as an extreme desire to do combat (CD) with his own kind when ever the opportunity arises.
> And even within this CD (combat drive) there can be several different intensities.
> As a side note; DA, and or CD has absolutely NOTHING to do with being game!
> Sorry, my "In a nut shell" started getting complex!


Not complex at all. U explained it better than I ever could...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

